# What a catch at Willard on Sat morn.



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I didn't find it but considering the popularity of Willard thought I would share it.
http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=10516399


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

That's a sad deal. The guy actually didn't have a life jacket on. All the more reason to wear one.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

That is very sad. I would hate to find a body while I'm fishing. When ever I hear there is someone drowned in a given lake, I avoid that lake like the plague.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> That is very sad. I would hate to find a body while I'm fishing. When ever I hear there is someone drowned in a given lake, I avoid that lake like the plague.


Why would you avoid it after the person has been found?


----------



## Crazyhuntinman (Sep 11, 2007)

I was out doing a little fish shootin with a friend and didnt even know anything was happening out there. We did see a channel 4 news van out there then found out when we got home what went down. Sure glad we werent the ones to find him.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Crazyhuntinman said:


> I was out doing a little fish shootin with a friend and didnt even know anything was happening out there. We did see a channel 4 news van out there then found out when we got home what went down. Sure glad we werent the ones to find him.


Can you imagine trolling cranks and snagging the body? That would be horrible. I can't believe they didn't say anything earlier about the incident. I did see the dive boat scanning the n. marina and north end a week or so ago but had no idea what they were doing. I am glad they found him.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

wow thats crazy at least the body was found most of the time they cant find them


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

A co-worker lives in the town of Willard and told me about 3-4 weeks ago her husband heard about someone they thought drowned in a Kayak. Same thing as the story...his vehicle was left and there were foot prints on the beach where he lauched from.

Just last weekend while we we're fish'n on Willard I was told fish'n partner about it just as we were trolling in the North area. We both wondered if it were true (which it is now) why hadn't they found the Kayak...

Yep we also fished Willard yesterday and started in the North bay about 0830 but way out in the north bay area. Never saw any commotion as we were way into Freeway bay and heading up the east side by the 10:30 discovery time. 

At least they finally found this man so his family has closer. Just very curious as to how come it took so long for his body to surface it isn't like Willard is deep or has a lot of structure a body can get hung up on...but maybe and unfortunately this body did find that piece of barb-wire fence (I've been told willard has alot of) and got hung up on it. I also believe there's still one body almost 12 years now that they still haven't recovered from Strawberry including I've also been told there's still one in Causey of a teenager cliffing jumping a few years ago and never came up.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

> Why would you avoid it after the person has been found?


I should have added, "until the body is found". Many years ago a person had drowned in Causey and had been in the water for nearly a year. I figured I'd go up and launch my little 12 ft and paddle up to the inlet creek in the middle arm. We were fishing around the deadfall at the inlet when I spotted a bloated body among the debris. We paddled over there and I just knew it was the body of the drowned man...turned out to be a deer....I was very glad it wasn't the guy.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

k2muskie said:


> Just very curious as to how come it took so long for his body to surface it isn't like Willard is deep or has a lot of structure a body can get hung up on...


I have a good friend in the Sheriff's dept, and he has done a lot of body pick ups at Utah Lake, Strawberry, etc. I asked him that once and he said it all depends on water temperature. Somebody who drowns in the winter may not float to the surface until the water warms in the spring becasue the water is so cold that the bacteria which causes bloating doesn't grow, but a person in the summer can come up within just a few hours, especially at UL.

He told me they have a formula that they use with water temp, body weight, amount of sunlight on the water surface, etc to calculate when a body will come to the surface. He said many times the formula is accurate to within an hour. They have been sitting on the Search and Rescue boat in the area where the person expectedly went down and they have come floating up right next to them.

Gross and sad, but kinda interesting...


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> k2muskie said:
> 
> 
> > Just very curious as to how come it took so long for his body to surface it isn't like Willard is deep or has a lot of structure a body can get hung up on...
> ...


Fish'n partner said the exact same thing as we discussed this very same thing with water temp. Thanks for the confirmation and it only makes sense. Very sad indeed no matter again just glad the family finally has closer.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Sad deal for sure. 

I have actually heard there are 4 or 5 people still swimmin' with the fishes at the Berry. A few years back when that couple went missing they found a few that had been in there for years. I would think there isn't much left of them by now. Maybe just some bones, unless a good layer of mud covered them quickly. Pretty sick to think about.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Chaser said:


> I have actually heard there are 4 or 5 people still swimmin' with the fishes at the Berry. A few years back when that couple went missing they found a few that had been in there for years.


As I remember they found the couple...plus more during that search as the advancement of sonar technology allowed the S&R to find more bodies. From what I remember they used some Navy (I think) developed pod torpedo shaped sonar equipment and found more bodies...all except for the one missing for 12 years...I recall seeing the info on the news and reading about. I do remember them pulling 4-5 bodies out of Strawberry when they went searching for the couple though.... :|

I agree truly said indeed for all families when something like this happens.

With the two of us in the boat we don't wear the PFDs. However, there have been several times plus even with both of us we've donned the PFDs due to the winds and wave size. The real fear we have since we never fish alone is having some dumbarse rec boater slam into us :shock: :evil: :shock: and we've had some really C-L-O-S-E C-A-L-L-S without a doubt.


----------



## honerism (Apr 26, 2010)

My son and I were the ones who found the body on Saturday. We were trolling along the north dike when I saw it floating face down against the rocks. It was clear that it had been in the water for some time. My 11 year old son did not notice, so I kept quiet. I simply confimed again what I had seen, turned towards the marina, headed out about 75 yards, and dropped anchor to call 911. I did not get closer than 20 feet due to my son being with me, but it sure looked like the body was wearing a dark neoprene life jacket. Simply unbelievable that several extensive searches failed to find him if he was. My condolences go out to his family.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Smart guy. I bet seeing something like that could scar a kid emotionally for life. Its bad enough for an adult, let alone a kid. Again, sad, sad story. We should all learn a lesson about life jackets and going out alone from this.


----------



## Oaks (Nov 16, 2007)

It sounds like you handled that well Honerism,That's a smart move to protect your son like that not to mention yourself. I'm sure that really took the fun out of a good day fishing.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Smart guy. I bet seeing something like that could scar a kid emotionally for life. Its bad enough for an adult, let alone a kid. Again, sad, sad story. We should all learn a lesson about life jackets and going out alone from this.


+1


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

I hate to say it but think of all the people at Lake Powell they've never found. Some of them weren't even at the lake. Some years ago some hikers got washed in from a slot canyon.



honerism said:


> My son and I were the ones who found the body on Saturday. We were trolling along the north dike when I saw it floating face down against the rocks. It was clear that it had been in the water for some time. My 11 year old son did not notice, so I kept quiet. I simply confimed again what I had seen, turned towards the marina, headed out about 75 yards, and dropped anchor to call 911. I did not get closer than 20 feet due to my son being with me, but it sure looked like the body was wearing a dark neoprene life jacket. Simply unbelievable that several extensive searches failed to find him if he was. My condolences go out to his family.


You certainly did the right thing. Not an experience I'd wish on anybody.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

K2'
Nothing that fancy. A simple Humminbird fishi finder in the 900 series I think. Top of the line 2 years ago before Lowrance matched it. 
They were looking for some folks who were missing and came across some others that were from years before.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

> K2'
> Nothing that fancy. A simple Humminbird fishi finder in the 900 series I think. Top of the line 2 years ago before Lowrance matched it.
> They were looking for some folks who were missing and came across some others that were from years before.


Actually they used our sonar (DPS-UHP Dive team) which is a lot more advanced than a simple Humminbird fish finder. Basically they do grid sweeps with a sonar off the side that grids the bottom and produces possible "targets". Then they go back and they have a tripod sonar that they drop to the bottom. Once they've confirmed it is a good "target" they will send a dive team member in to retrieve. In the case of Strawberry, which is a dangerous place to dive, they actually used Summit County SO's dive machine with a mechanical arm and net to retrieve the bodies. They found 5 bodies one that went back I believe 7 years. The UHP dive team's equipment is far superior to most any other departments in the western US. They are called upon regularly by other states and jurisdictions to conduct searches including those of criminal investigations. They are quite recognized and a great team, really good at what they do. They have dove for Colorado, Montana in Arizona and several other places. Quite interesting what they can do.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

That's interesting. Not to change the subject, but out of curiosity, what makes Strawberry so dangerous of a dive? I'm not a diver, but I have always wonder what the world down there looks like.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm not a diver, however from what I understand its "blackwater" meaning you can't see in it.


----------

